# Please help to identify



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have two types of these: First are the burgundy color and another are darker. They are easily detached from the LR and the darkest ones have dark white stuff inside.
Sorry for the low quality images, but it the best what I could make
Thanks





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

No clue. Can't makeout what I'm looking at in the photos.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I see that alot in systems that have a high nutrient load...whether from insufficient water changes (high NO3 and PO4) or just a high feeding regimen (low to zero NO3 and PO4). It seems to me that it's a sponge of some sort.

Just another life form taking advantage of "what's left over".


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Wilson,

I never tested PO4, but all other parameters are 0 and I am doing WC 5G weekly for 80G tank. And yes, I think I overfeed.
Thanks again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

